# Anyone Playing Dream League Soccer?



## monim1 (Sep 11, 2017)

I am a big fan of Dream League Soccer. I have been playing this game for more than two years. Any dream league soccer lover here?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2017)

Andriod/iOS based. Not much of a playerbase for those.


----------

